# 2001 Mercury 40hp 2 stroke Carb rebuild Not Running



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

This is specifically where you want to check. It might still have the factory brass cap sealing it though. You have to pop that off to get to it. 

View attachment 223335


----------



## Zach8200 (Aug 7, 2016)

Downriver Tackle said:


> This is specifically where you want to check. It might still have the factory brass cap sealing it though. You have to pop that off to get to it.
> 
> View attachment 223335


Its been replaced and had a wire and carb cleaner through it. I put the new fuel pump kit in and the motor is quiet for the few seconds it runs. I made a appointment just a bit ago to drop it off at a mechanic monday i will keep you all informed on what it is when i get it back. It's safe to say the boat won this round.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Good luck. Hope it's a cheap fix!


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

limige said:


> Sounds to me like a fuel flow issue. You run out of what you pumped into the bowl and it died..


i'm with limage, sounds like its starving for fuel! did you replace all gas lines?


----------



## Zach8200 (Aug 7, 2016)

phantom cls said:


> i'm with limage, sounds like its starving for fuel! did you replace all gas lines?



Been through and replaced everything even fuel pump kit it acts like its starving but it could be a timing issue


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

not sure if your model has a main jet and idle jet. the main jet on my merc had a bronze cover hiding the main jet. once i replaced the main jet, all was like new again. i had the same problem as you did. i ended up replacing everything with oem parts, except the fuel pump. i left that be, in the end i had two problems. main jet and collapsed hose which made it starve for gas. the main jet made my motor go down to 0.8 mph and would run all day. let us know what you find out!


----------



## Zach8200 (Aug 7, 2016)

So after beating my self silly trying to figure this problem out it came down to $120 for a boat mechanic to tell me that the manufacturer of the carb repair kit didnt give me the right jet it wasn't getting any fuel.


----------



## Zach8200 (Aug 7, 2016)

It was the little jet in the bottom of the bowl that didnt have any holes to allow fuel.


----------



## phantom cls (Nov 7, 2008)

Zach8200 said:


> It was the little jet in the bottom of the bowl that didnt have any holes to allow fuel.


glad you got it fixed, i had a feeling it was the main jet. now get out there and enjoy the water!


----------



## Copper116 (Sep 3, 2007)

Zach8200 said:


> Ill look into taking the half tank of gas out not that i want to tare my boat apart to get to it :/. I took a half tank out last year by using a old hose and primer bulb but it was a joke trying to get it down the fuel hole. Thanks all for the input


You could use the ethanol treatment that is available in stores now... it will let you run out your old gas with little problems... then you can just start using non=ethanol fuels... Ck with some stations and see if they have Non-ethanol Premium. Some premium fuels do not have ethanol or very little. good luck


----------

